# breeder help! 2 pups



## slainte126 (Aug 11, 2015)

my fiance and I are currently looking to add 2 standard poodles to our home. I am a groomer so they will be primarily pets with the possibility of also grooming competition dogs. We are located in new jersey so we are looking in this general area however we are willing to travel within 4-5 hours. We are hoping to get one black and one white. I have looked at two breeders here in New Jersey, Robin Hill and Firebrook. I was wondering if anyone has poodles from either breeder or experience with either breeder.


----------



## FireStorm (Nov 9, 2013)

I can't offer any recommendations for breeders since I'm in Fl. But, you may actually find a lot of good breeders will try to talk you out of getting two puppies at once. I know the breeder that we got our Spoo from won't sell two puppies at the same time. I'm not brave enough to handle two puppies at once, but I know there was a family that got one of Hans's sisters that wanted littermates and the breeder had them get one puppy with a plan to add a second the following year.


----------



## slainte126 (Aug 11, 2015)

I can totally understand that


----------



## lily cd re (Jul 23, 2012)

Also you may want to look at the discussion here. The core of the discussion in this thread is how to successfully raise 2 puppies at the same time. We did raise Lily and Peeves simultaneously but it isn't for the weak willed or faint of heart. And I wouldn't recommend it to anyone who wasn't an experienced puppy raiser and dog owner. Not only is there tons of work in dealing with the puppy issues, there is also a lifetime of monitoring and responding to the dynamics of the dogs' relationships with each other. We have three dogs: seven year olds, one spoo bitch (spayed) and an intact male GSD; and a soon to be ten month old spoo dog still intact. As the puppy has grown over the months since last July his relationship with the two older dogs and their relationships with each other have been very fluid and you have to be quick to read what they are communicating to one another.

http://www.poodleforum.com/5-poodle-talk/195362-less-bonding.html

As far as breeders around the NYC metro area I am not familiar with either of the breeders you mentioned. I would recommend my puppy spoo's breeders Delana and Mark Severs (Madela poodles in Connecticut), Majessa Poodles also in Connecticut. Both of them frequently have black puppies. In New Jersey, Linda Howard of Scheherazade Poodles produces lovely whites and is also the breeder referral contact for the Poodle Obedience Training Club of Greater New York.


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

slainte126 said:


> I can totally understand that



Can you reconsider, and give at last six months between puppies? Even that would make it so much better!


----------



## slainte126 (Aug 11, 2015)

i feel as though I may need to clarify as I was a bit vague. My fiance and I are not dead set on getting both spoo pups at the same time. While that is an option we are exploring it was not our initial intent but we do feel it is something we can take on. I myself have been working with dogs for just short of 17 years and have raised multiple pups and my fiance has worked with dogs in the past and has also raised pups so we do have experience. The main reason I posted is because I'm curious what others thoughts are about the breeders. I have been researching spoo breeders for about a year and a half. Dont get me wrong, I do greatly appreciate the responses but just wanted to clarify.


----------



## shantikeyz (Mar 4, 2016)

I raised 2 pups at the same time. I personally found it no more difficult than one. 
I also like that the pups had each other to play with when the humans where preoccupied with human things. 

Sent from my XT1055 using Tapatalk


----------



## AngelAviary (Aug 12, 2014)

Welcome to the forum, glad you joined us! Good luck in your puppy search! Raising 2 pups will be tough but with the right guidance and obedience classes Im sure you can do it. I cant help you with breeders in your area, Im in Michigan, but maybe travel to some dog shows in your area and meet breeders and some dogs that way. Even if you don't plan to show, I would still get the pups from breeders that exhibit and compete with their dogs in someway to be sure they are worthy of breeding. Health testing of the parents is a must too. Good luck and I hope you find your two new family members. (My groomer is a duel certified groomer and also competes with her male Standard. It looks like a lot of fun, with a ton of dedication!)


----------



## Mfmst (Jun 18, 2014)

I see Firebrook in Poodle Variety. Not every breeder has the bucks to advertise there, but it is the Poodle show magazine. Hope you find your perfect Poodles.


----------



## peppersb (Jun 5, 2011)

I recommend Robin Hill. Anita McKenna is active in poodle rescue. She only breeds occasionally and she is very selective about where she places her puppies.


----------

